# theraphosidae spec panama info needed



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

so iv seen these up for sale and they look amazing but can't find anything anywhere about them can anyone help as i'd like one but only if i can get info about them thanks Rob


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

rsmw3 said:


> so iv seen these up for sale and they look amazing but can't find anything anywhere about them can anyone help as i'd like one but only if i can get info about them thanks Rob
> image


Anyone


----------



## SamWest (Sep 11, 2012)

did you ask yvonne to use her photo ?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

SamWest said:


> did you ask yvonne to use her photo ?


Can't see a watermark on it lmfao!


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Yvonne would be the best person to ask seeing as she's the one selling them. 

Basically you will get no care guide as it's just a taranula from Panama


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

SamWest said:


> did you ask yvonne to use her photo ?


think u missread the question and pic was from 
GOOGLE​


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

They are incredibly tiny as slings and you never see them. Thats about what we have grasped so far XD


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

selina20 said:


> They are incredibly tiny as slings and you never see them. Thats about what we have grasped so far XD



Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## SamWest (Sep 11, 2012)

rsmw3 said:


> think u missread the question and pic was from
> GOOGLE​


being from google doesn't mean it's allowed


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

SamWest said:


> being from google doesn't mean it's allowed


Realy thats just being silly I ask about a T and all u can say is u cant use that pic if u can't or don't want 2 help then don't post its not hard:devil:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

rsmw3 said:


> Thanks :2thumb:


We keep Theraphosidae sp corcovado slings atm and they are like fleas and painfully slow growing lmao


----------



## mylesm (May 4, 2011)

nice - who is selling these?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

mylesm said:


> nice - who is selling these?


Yvonne from Germany


----------



## rsmw3 (Feb 5, 2012)

mylesm said:


> nice - who is selling these?


On BTS FB page 13th March


----------



## mylesm (May 4, 2011)

im not a member of that forum/page i know a polish guy selling L3 of these (35€)- possibly from the same sac


----------



## angelarachnid (Oct 10, 2011)

Interesting anyone have this Yvonnes email?

I have a similar sp from Panama which I am describing so interesting to see more pics

Ray


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

I cant find her email but maybe ul have to get on facebook Ray?shes on there.Its about time?:2thumb:


----------



## Michael Olsinia (Apr 13, 2010)

Check your PM's Ray


----------



## robiibor (Nov 20, 2013)

Guys pls who can give me email adres of someone who have this spiders for sell


----------

